# Here's a Diminished Jazz Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Pattern idea comes from Mr. John Scofield, my favourite jazz guitarist.

[video=youtube;X5WjN-uv_Fo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5WjN-uv_Fo[/video]


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

cool lick!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice. I never really thought about the way the diminished mirrors itself on the e/g and b/d. Gave me something to play with.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

The dim scale is a fun beast. So many hip patterns can be created with it!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Sco is the man! As are you Robert! Thanks for all the fine work you do.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy! You are doing a great job yourself!


----------



## abbygale45 (Oct 20, 2014)

Great link!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

abbygale45 said:


> Great link!


Thanks abbygale!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So cool that your Canadian! I thought you were in the US. Your Canadian and you rock!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Lola, yeah I am in Alberta!


----------

